# Καραγκούνα: παραδοσιακό τραγούδι - οι στίχοι



## Theseus (Aug 20, 2019)

Μπορεί κάποιος από εσάς να μου πει ποια συγκεκριμένη έκδοση των λέξεων του τραγουδιού αυτού τραγουδιέται στο αυτό το βίντεο:-




Για κάποιο λόγο, δεν μπορώ να αναβάσω το ίδιο το βίντεο.

Zaz's moderation note: fixxed.


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2019)

I hardly make out what he's saying. But it's a problem I have with the sung lyrics of most songs.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 21, 2019)

Άιντε, κάντε πέ-, πέρα να περάσω
Άιντε το χορό, χορό σας μη χαλάσω

Άιντε, καραγκού-, γκούνα, καραγκούνα
Άιντε, εσέ σου πρέ-, σου πρέπουν τα σεγκούνια.

Αμ’ πώς δα, αμ’ τι δα, στο παραθύρι σ’ είδα 
Αμ’ πώς δα, αμ’ τι δα, την προκοπή σ' την είδα (χ2)

Άντε, να πουλή-, πουλήσω τα κατσίκια,
άιντε, να σου πά-, σου πάρω δαχτυλίδια

Άιντε, να πουλή-, πουλήσω και τη στάνη,
άιντε να σου πά-, σου πάρω ένα φουστάνι.

Αμ’ πώς δα, αμ’ τι δα, στο παραθύρι σ’ είδα 
Αμ’ πώς δα, αμ’ τι δα, την προκοπή σ' την είδα (χ2)

Από εδώ με διασκευή, επειδή δεν τα λέει ακριβώς έτσι.
https://dhmotikomousikh.blogspot.com/p/greek-childrens-song-for-d-grade.html
Η διαφορά είναι ότι εκεί που λέει "εσέ σου πρέπουν τα σεγκούνια", ο αρχικός στίχος είναι "δεν σου πρέπουν τα σεγκούνια".
Και το "να σου πάρω δαχτυλίδια", ο αρχικός στίχος είναι "να σου πάρω σκουλαρίκια".


----------



## Theseus (Aug 21, 2019)

Είμαι πολύ υπόχρεος σου, Αλεξάνδρα, για την απάντηση και το λιγκ, που ήταν συναρπαστικό. Μου αρέσουν πάρα πολύ τα παραδοσιακά τραγούδια της Ελλάδος.


----------



## SBE (Aug 22, 2019)

Εγώ «δεν σου πρέπουν τα σεγκούνια» το ξέρω, δηλαδή δεν της αξίζει να φοράει τα χωριάτικα.


----------



## Theseus (Aug 25, 2019)

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, ΣΒΕ.


----------

